# Only 1 more days until the CMHR Raffle ends



## Gini (Jul 8, 2008)

There's only more days until the raffle ends for the jump and pair of standards. These would make a wonderful gift for that special person wanting to train their horses.

[SIZE=12pt]1 set of Pony schooling standards retails for $99.00 a pair + [/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]Complete KID's Jump retails for 170.00[/SIZE]

Holiday jump is pictured. Pole colors and flowers or plants in the box will be different.






Donor is paying all shipping

Ticket price is as follows:

*$5.00 per ticket *

or

Purchase 5 tickets ( $25.00) and get the 6th ticket free.

or

Purchase 8 tickets ($40.00) and get the 9th and 10th tickets free.

*You can e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know how many tickets you want. I will pull the tickets and scan you the copies of the numbered tickets you purchased and drop them in the bucket for the drawing!!*

Payments may be made thru pay pal at [email protected] or a check payable to *CMHR* sent to:

* Gini Acton, Treasurer*

16340 N Coronado View Rd

Tucson, AZ 85739


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 18, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]I wish I could play!!! What a great opportunity to win something so nice! Good luck to all who have bought tickets![/SIZE]


----------



## appymini (Jul 20, 2008)

Is today the last day? Or was it yesturday, the 18th


----------

